# Jade Brodie and the Backups $$Horse Money$$ Tour 2020



## Deleted member 24782 (Feb 29, 2020)

My wife's taking time off from conducting, so join her as she shares her unique songs of modern railroad life. She may be the first to have written songs reflecting her frustration with "Precision Scheduled Railroading". ( :

"The backups" are _Tim Jones_ on drums, _Joe Dunn_ on guitar and bass.

March 5th - Reno, NV - _PIGNIC_
March 10th- Fruita, CO - _Copper Club Brew_
March 12th - Little Rock, AR - _White Water Tavern_
March 13th - Louisville, KY - _Turners Circus w/ JP Wright_
March 14th - Danville, KY - _House Show_
March 15th - Lexington, KY - _Green Lantern_
March 17th - Dingess, WV - _TBD_
March 18th - Asheville, NC -_ The Double Crown w/ Brody Hunt_
March 19th - Athens, GA -_ The Mill_
March 20th - Chattanooga - _JJ's Bohemia_
March 21st - Nashville, TN - _Betty's Grill_
March 22nd - Pensacola, FL - _Chizuko?_
March 24th - New Orleans - _Dragon's Den_

Thanks to_ Smokin' Joe _and _Colossus of Roads _for the streaks!!!!!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 29, 2020)

Will you be at the Reno show? I'm gonna try to make it


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Feb 29, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Will you be at the Reno show? I'm gonna try to make it



If you go I'll go.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't think I'll know for certain for a few more days. Gotta sell some firewood for gas funds kinda strapped. I'll let ya know when I know.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 1, 2020)

New Orleans on March 24th ehhh? Yea, I'll go to that!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Mar 1, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> She may be the first to have written songs reflecting her frustration with "Precision Scheduled Railroading"



I got those Precision Scheduled Railroading blues.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Mar 8, 2020)

Brodiesel:

Is your wife familiar with Utah Phillips?

I told my wife about your wife's upcoming tour. She asked , "Does Jade know about Utah Phillips?".

I had never heard of him. Have you?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utah_Phillips
I'd hang around with him.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 8, 2020)

She knows but I don't think she's spent the time to listen! So much music out there...


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Mar 8, 2020)

Maybe she'd want to cover this Wobbly classic, witrh a pretty funny spoken-word section on how to get the Feds to do your gardening for you:


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Mar 11, 2020)

Good one, Older Than Dirt.

Brodiesel, let Jade hear the above Older posted. I think she'd enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Mar 12, 2020)

Cool! I happen to be in little rock so im going to try and make it tonite!


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Mar 13, 2020)

Went to the show last night. All the other acts canceled but it ended up being a decent turn out. Me and my friends got tapes. Jade was awesome! Such a beautiful voice and a great songwriter! I took some pics but dont know how to post...


----------



## train in vain (Mar 22, 2020)

Damn had i seen this i definitely would have went to white water. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 22, 2020)

train in vain said:


> Damn had i seen this i definitely would have went to white water. 🤷‍♂️



( : Yeah that was one of only 6 shows she played before the rest were cancelled.


----------



## Barf (Mar 23, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> ( : Yeah that was one of only 6 shows she played before the rest were cancelled.



So you didn't make it to the Noog? 

That's my old stomping ground. 

JJ's is overrated.

I hope you and yours are safe and sound.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 23, 2020)

Barf said:


> So you didn't make it to the Noog?
> 
> That's my old stomping ground.
> 
> ...



I wasn't with her on the tour, but yeah, no Chatanooga.


----------

